# What did you get for Christmas?



## JPH (Dec 25, 2007)

How was everyones Christmas?
What did you get?

I got a VERY nice computer - but it was the "wrong" kind, so we may be taking it back...or I may just be stuck with it.

Anyway, hope everyone's Christmas went well!


----------



## Glacius0 (Dec 25, 2007)

Wrong computer? Did they buy you a mac or something?


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 25, 2007)

Got a fairly nice haul for now, more to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iPod Classic 80GB Black
Guitar Hero 3 (PS2) w/ Guitar
24 Season 6
Heroes Season 1
Clothes
Chocolate
Smellies


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 25, 2007)

Pyranha H3 Kayak
Big remote control helicopter
Small remote control helicopter
4GB MicroSDHC card
2GB MicroSD card
2 selection boxes


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 25, 2007)

Food! Lots and lots of food.
Love.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 25, 2007)

Me pops gave me 200 bucks and a knife


----------



## DEF- (Dec 25, 2007)

* PSP Slim Simpsons Limited Edition Yellow (ugh, gonna change to a black/silver/white one instead).
* Two long sleeved shirts.
* Three sweaters.
* Underwear.
* Oh yeah, 550 euro


----------



## Spikey (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Pyranha H3 Kayak
> Big remote control helicopter
> Small remote control helicopter


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nothing


----------



## silvershadow (Dec 25, 2007)

i got a whole bunch of money, rather than gifts. better this way 

however, for christmas, i bought about 5 r4's for my cousins. one to each that had a ds. 

so it balanced out cause i got money back.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 25, 2007)

Pants, socks, and a popcorn popper. Woo.


----------



## suppachipmunk (Dec 25, 2007)

I got quite a few games.

PSP - Final Fantasy 1&2
XBX360 - Eternal Sonata
PS2 - Final Fantasy Dirge of Cerberus
NDS - Dragon Quest Monsters

Havent opened up the rest just yet.

Merry Christmas (or what holiday you celebrate)!


----------



## JPH (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sure everyone cares what I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (besides a computer I don't want - I know I sound like a spoilt little shithead!):

iPod 80gb
A TON OF CLOTHES
Candy

I was very blessed this Christmas


----------



## Railgun (Dec 25, 2007)

- Coat
- Underwear, Socks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- a new Bed (with a swiss mattress, costs something like 1000€ >.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 25, 2007)

An Alarm Clock with an iPod dock.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 25, 2007)

money


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 25, 2007)

GP2X F100 MKII
GP2X TV Out Cables
GP2X Cradle (Wont bloody work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bunch of shirts (Led Zeppelin FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
A new mobile phone ( a lil' better then current one, but can't complain since it's free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Money and clothes of relatives


----------



## Nomearod (Dec 25, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy
Legos


----------



## JPH (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad to see everyone is having a good Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 Hours until Christmas Lunch!


----------



## becker2384 (Dec 25, 2007)

I got  a cell a couple weeks back and a cool flannel hoodie.  I told the wife I didn't wan't anything so she got herself something for me if ya know what I mean.


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Glad to see everyone is having a good Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Its 2:50AM on Boxing Day in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GP2X kicks the DS's ass in emulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have far too many handhelds


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> an electronic animated pong shirt(nothing odder than opening a gift and while opening at the point that you know it's a shirt but haven't gotten the chance to see what it is yet to me handed batteries and being told "This is for what you're opening." "Batteries... for my shirt?"),



that shirt sounds awesome, post pictures please.

i got 
a Zune 80
SMG
other small little things
and the best present ever!!! : Abbey Road signed  by all 4 beatles! I love my grandfather.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 25, 2007)

Boxers, Socks, bed sheets, pillow cases and 2 DVD's! Ha ha.

It sucks to get old


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > an electronic animated pong shirt(nothing odder than opening a gift and while opening at the point that you know it's a shirt but haven't gotten the chance to see what it is yet to me handed batteries and being told "This is for what you're opening." "Batteries... for my shirt?"),
> ...



http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/gaming/8e31/
Guessing


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 25, 2007)

Headphones
NHL 08 for PS2
Gift cards (two for Chapters!  WTF!)

That's it.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just lots of MONEY! 

About $500


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2007)

Shirts, shirts, shirts and a wooly cap. 

I'm considered too old for presents


----------



## mike1984 (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a Dell Inspiron 1520 which I am ecstatic about. It was a combined gift from my parents, gf and sister. Can't complain. Have yet to open gifts from my gf side of the family. Will do so this afternoon. Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Switchy (Dec 25, 2007)

Just wondering, did all you people who got BIG ASS gifts also GIVE BIG ASS gifts?


----------



## hankchill (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Just wondering, did all you people who got BIG ASS gifts also GIVE BIG ASS gifts?



I gave my wife a Digital Picture Frame and a Palm Tungsten E2 + Wireless Keyboard set. I'm not cheap


----------



## vladislaus (Dec 25, 2007)

-Some clothes
-Ton of aftershave (maybe they are telling me something)
-Wii (Yay)
-Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles (Woo)
-Link's Crossbow Training (Woo again)
-some other small stuff


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Dec 25, 2007)

The best thing I'll be getting is a Xbox 360 Elite... it'll be coming in the mail in a couple of weeks. 

Anyway, see you GBA/DS/Wii suckers later! Time to move on to the Xbox scene!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










just kidding, i love you guys


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2007)

360 + Halo 3 + HDMI cable

which I all opened early

oh and I gave

-Two crafted snowmen for my parents
-Some VC games to my friends with Wiis

still haven't gotten anything from my friends cause they know I get gifts on the 31st


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry X-mas!!

Intuos 6x8 Drawing tablet
Rubix Cube
Fucking awesome shoes!!(have pics)
Clothes


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 25, 2007)

golf lessons, LG chocolate 2 and  LG bluetooth stereo head phones


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2007)

Tomb Raider Anniversary for 360
DC Comics graphic novel "Kingdom Come" (pretty awesome!)
ToeJam & Earl VC

Of the things I got the kids, I can certainly enjoy:
A Wii (opened quite early, lol)
Super Mario Galaxy
Creepy Crawlers rubber bug maker
Freaking TONS of Play-Doh, with accessories


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2007)

So, *mthr*, you finally got a Wii!  


_Welcome to the collective, Drone 288475._








Um, I mean, I hope you enjoy it


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> So, *mthr*, you finally got a Wii!Â
> 
> 
> _Welcome to the collective, Drone 288475._Â
> ...


Oh, I do! Currently watching Christopher Hitchens debate Rev. Al Sharpton on YouTube with Opera.
Until the kids wake up anyway, then it's back to Spider-Man.


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Me pops gave me 200 bucks and a knife



Wooo! Knives ftw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a Spyderco Native (C41) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some $
PJ's
some Shotgun ammo

that is all (for now at least i believe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2007)

-Some clothes
-A Wii (I have been waiting for this}
-Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution
-Naruto Uzumaki Chronicles
-Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
-Bleach: Shattered Blade
-NBA Live 08

These games aren't mine but I can play on the Wii since there for my brother:
-Super Mario Galaxy
-Pokemon Battle Revolution
-Mario Strikers Charged

I still have a Christmas at my Dad's house so I will  probably be getting:
-Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4
-Sonic and the Secret Rings

So yeah, I had an awesome Christmas

Edit: Oh yeah, I also got a debit card


----------



## apb407 (Dec 25, 2007)

I got from everybody

Swap Magic
Zack and Wiki
Medal of Honor
3 real good shirts (American Eagle and Roots)
A nice hoody (American Eagle)
75 dollars in cash
Wii Zapper


----------



## MadBob (Dec 25, 2007)

I got world peace


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 25, 2007)

1. guild wars platinum edition 
2. world of warcraft 2 month playtime card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more than I expected


----------



## MaHe (Dec 25, 2007)

I received some new PJs and a jacket and some cash ... I also suck at buying presents, so I bought a bunch of small things for my parents, including a handsfree mobile set, a small tea set, some chocolate with whole hazelnuts and some Yugoslavian black comedy movies (namely "The Marathon Family" and "Who's That Singing Over There?" - movies of their youth) ... Oh, well, it's the thought that counts, after all.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> I got world peace



ZOMG SHARE!

...

ZOMG POST 1000!!! I r teh win.


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 25, 2007)

I got approx. 405 usd (converted from my currency, NOK) in cash, a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 150 MCE Kit (TV Tuner Card with remote control), Neverwinter Nights 2 with expansion pack (yay) and some other stuff.

Enough money to buy a GP2X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (already ordered one)


----------



## Costello (Dec 25, 2007)

one of the things I got this year:



no... not a new shiny hand!

a nice bracelet from Mexico! looks cool doesn't it?


----------



## lagman (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> one of the things I got this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome! 
j/k  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got nothing, actually I've been home alone for the last 40 hours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...maybe I got a home for myself.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 25, 2007)

Ceramic white slim psp
£80 cash.
Stuffed monkey thing.


----------



## HipN (Dec 25, 2007)

i don't celebrate Xmas, but i did get some presents though...

2 Lebron James shirts
$70 Total 
And some small career/major book.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 25, 2007)

A day off work


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 25, 2007)

- 2 H-movies
- 10 doujinshi
- 160 GB External HD
- 3 T-shirts
- 6 CDs (day after tomorrow, AAA, L' Arc-en-Ciel, etc)
- A Sony Video Recorder
- Imported (from my parents) Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass special edition DS lite

I must say, one of the best holidays in my lifetime right there. Besides getting a N64. >_>
And yes, I have 18+ year-old friends you give me hentai for presents. Best friends I could ever have. XD
(Yeah, girls can like hentai too you know)


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 25, 2007)

Star Wars Original Trilogy
8GB USB
New Matt Tilley CD(For non-Aussies hes a legal prank caller)
APC Magazine Subscription(Computer Magazine)
$40 voucher(i'll either buy a prepaid credit card or "sell" it to my mum)
4 books (Really good ones too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 25, 2007)

it sucks being a grown man no one gets you presents lol


----------



## hankchill (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> it sucks being a grown man no one gets you presents lol



It just makes us more humble;

Everyone else are spoiled brats


----------



## 754boy (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> it sucks being a grown man no one gets you presents lol



Do like me and treat yourself to something nice. I bought myself a home theater system and boy is it sweet


----------



## ackers (Dec 25, 2007)

I got:
- 19" HD LCD TV for the bedroom
- Boxers, big ones this time!
- Gum Balls for my gum ball machine
- Keepy-uppy football
- Sweeties
- Key finder (wtf?)
- Smellies
- and £300 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I gave my mum Rock n Rose perfume and my dad Cod4 (PS3) they loved their pressies! *phew

Of course the nan had to give me a big sloppy kiss lol -.-


----------



## Osaka (Dec 25, 2007)

JPH, what was "wrong" about the computer?


----------



## JPH (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> JPH, what was "wrong" about the computer?



Both my brother and I asked for laptops.
Turns out she got me and my brother just one desktop.
I was a bit dissapointed - but as soon as I fired that puppy up - I was happy ($1800 iMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - dunno how they'll pay that off!)

So it turned out better than I thought - much better.
I'm really blessed to have such a sweet computer. Only complaint is the computer stays in my brothers room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you all a very merry Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope y'all ate as good as I did!


Edit:
Costello, what is that bracelet thing?
What does the symbol mean?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Dec 26, 2007)

Nothing, except for a pair of socks. Yes, socks. I don't mind, at all. I wasn't excited about Christmas this year. Besides, I'm getting some upgrades for my PC, bought with my own money, so... I don't care


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 26, 2007)

PSP Slim (Darth Vader)
MX vs. ATV
2gB Sandisk MS
Datel Tool Battery
PSP Case
PSP Piece of shit screen protectors (Put on, take off "handy sticker" and half of the sticker is glued to the screen)
Old cell phone (T-Mobile)
Bible Cover
Bible devotion thing
Drill Dozer
Toothbrush
Socks
Sweatpants
$50 in check
$125 in cash
Slippers
.5mW Laser pointer


----------



## flai (Dec 26, 2007)

A 20" iMac, and a new watch


----------



## Samutz (Dec 26, 2007)

Sirius Radio + 1 Year Subscription
Black Silk(ish) Shirt
2 Ties
$25 Best Buy Gift Card
Pen/Laser Pointer/LED Light thing
Optical USB Mouse, shaped like a red car, that works on any surface except my desk's wood surface
New wallet
Box of Mexican cookies
Round tin of "Danish Style Butter Cookies"
Can of hard candies
Various other candy and cookies that were stuffed into my stocking at work along with 2 plushies and a few Christmas cards from people I barely put up with.

And as soon as my pending bank transfer is complete, I'm getting myself an XBox 360 and several games.


----------



## squirt1000 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got the best present ever (after my 12 week old daughter) a new HOUSE! A joint pressie from my folks and grandparents!!! Im sooooooooo happy


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> PSP Slim (Darth Vader)
> MX vs. ATV
> 2gB Sandisk MS
> Datel Tool Battery
> ...


wowee a bible cover!


----------



## ackers (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(squirt1000 @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> I got the best present ever (after my 12 week old daughter) a new HOUSE! A joint pressie from my folks and grandparents!!! Im sooooooooo happy


Nice! I'm also from Devon, UK!


----------



## Taras (Dec 26, 2007)

My own Chinaman to make toys and knick-knacks in house! I call him Charlie.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow that's frigging crazy. Do your parents love you that much people ? Damn, I haven't been getting any kind of presents for the last 3-4 years I guess. And I'm 20 !!! They think I'm too old for presents.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

im too old for presents but my 8 year old niece gave me a pez !


----------



## omarroms (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a Wii and 12 Wii games, and my sister got a Crimson/Black DS and a CycloDS Evolution, a gamecube and a ps2 game. My dad tricked me, when I unwrapped the gift, inside was a DVD player he said that its a special DVD player. I was expecting the box to see whats so great about it and it was actually a cheap dvdplayer. He said to open it and you'll see and when I open it there was a wrapped present inside and when I open it it was the Wii.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> im too old for presents but my 8 year old niece gave me a pez !



How could you possibly be too old for presents???  I'm 22 and I still love getting presents!  How old are you if you don't mind me asking?

On topic: Here's what I got this year:

$50.00 EB Games Gift Card
$300.00 Future Shop Gift Card
Lots of Toronto Maple Leafs Gear (Clothes, Blankets, Mouse/Mousepad, etc.)
Clothes
Skate (Xbox 360)
2000 Wii Points
2800 Microsoft Points
and...assorted goodies I got in my stocking

- Fitzy


----------



## Icarus (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> How could you possibly be too old for presents???  I'm 22 and I still love getting presents!


Everyone loves getting presents but that's not the case. Think about how much your parents had to spend to get you those presents. Over a thousand dollars I believe? Well, not every family can spend that kind of money on presents. Or maybe they just don't want to because it's common sense.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How could you possibly be too old for presents???Â I'm 22 and I still love getting presents!
> ...


I just think that people shouldn't worry about how other people celebrate things and try just to be happy with how they do things


----------



## Akoji (Dec 26, 2007)

Well I had a good Christmas so far, still have to open my New Year gifts from my Dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




150$ Can$ (gonna use it for modding my Wii)
His Dark Materials Trilogy.
2 Drittz books (R.A Salvator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
and 2 tickets for Video Games Lives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i can confirm a guitar traveling case from my dad (let's say that it wasn't really subtle the way he wraped the case)


----------



## santakuroosu (Dec 26, 2007)

- A shirt
- A GPS thingie
- Pajamas
- A sweet hoodie
- 90€ in cash
- A cheque from my old man with the biggest ammount I've ever seen on a cheque with my name on it.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> one of the things I got this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your girlfriend is hot !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jaykay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Wow this is actually my 1000th post !!!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How could you possibly be too old for presents???  I'm 22 and I still love getting presents!
> ...



I didn't get ALL of those presents from my parents...most of them came from my GF and her family.  People are becoming increasingly negative around here lately.  It was an innocent question and all of a sudden I'm making accusations?  My father passed away when I was young.  Do you hear me questioning everyone when they make a comment about someone's father?  I wasn't questioning anybody's beliefs or saying that they couldn't afford the gifts, I was just wondering why exactly someone would believe they are too old for gifts is all.

- Fitzy


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 26, 2007)

Among other things, I got a:
Bass Guitar (which was the only thing I asked for since money was tight this year)
A new bike (old one was too small for me to ride :/)
Music t-Shirts (Nirvana, Metallica, The Beatles, Black Sabbath, and one that says "Fear the Cellos")
The famous "I am looking for a Japanese Girlfriend" shirt (I can read about half of the Kanji XD)
And a new phone. It's a motorola W490, and if anyone else has one please contact me because I want to make it teh awesome.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 26, 2007)

Guitar Hero 3 - Wii
Oakley Snowboarding Goggles
Sweaters
Scarf/Hat


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 26, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
SSX Blur

Family Guy: Volume 5
Stargate Atlantis: Season 3
Harry Potter And The Order Of The Phoenix

Essential X-Men: Volume 5
Foxtrot: Houston, You Have A Problem
Foxtrot: And When She Opened The Closet, All The Clothes Were Polyester

and some other odds and ends.


----------



## nileyg (Dec 26, 2007)

Nothing.
Eh... I wasn't really expecting much anyways


----------



## TheNeck (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a psp slim core system, $, and some pj's, an awesome t-shirt with my kids picture on it, some other stuff as well, nothing worth mentioning. Also my daughter got a wii, so i can enjoy that as well.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> (Yeah, girls can like hentai too you know)


most of them deny it

you seem to be a special case though


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> it sucks being a grown man no one gets you presents lol



just means you buy your own



i got myself rock band, call of duty 4, a ps2, and a wii zapper.


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> wowee a bible cover!


You should have seen my WTF face when I opened the cover and devotion book.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> - 2 H-movies
> - 10 doujinshi
> - 160 GB External HD
> - 3 T-shirts
> ...



Can I have your friends.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Jokes, and how old are you.  

I got meself some more gift cards and more money.  And some shirts and a portable charger for my phone (no adapter for DS though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  Yay!


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 26, 2007)

My X-mas crap!

Wii-Zapper (it actually is a fun piece of useless plastic!)
Monkey Ball [Wii] (Its just fun regardless of kiddy looks)
ExciteTruck (Oh how did I ever not buy this game before? ), so fast and fun)
Optimus 8MP Digi cam. (They gotta good deal on this, display model but a hundred for a two hundred dollar camera, just a few scratches and a slightly used down button, very good.)
Gift Card
Lottery Scratchers (won six bucks out of eight tickets)
RC truck (cant really "grow" out of these I guess)
Time Bandits DVD (awsome)
Clothes
A cool Knife bought in Saudi Arabia (have family in the military)
Avatar the Air Bender [THQ] [Wii] (Eeeeehhh... well, it was a gift and is playable atleast... hmm, Ebay?.....)

I think I did pretty well this year and I got a good amount of gifts for everyone too, a good X-mas this year me thinks.


----------



## slayerspud (Dec 26, 2007)

£250
Some books. 

About it.


----------



## Skye07 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got:

- €15 gift card (about $20)
- €20 Cash ($25)
- a crap watch (I already got a way better one)
- €50, used for buying my iPod nano 3G



In the end, all I got was this crap, there's nothing I can do with a frickin 15 euro gift card >_>


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wowee a bible cover!
> ...




jesus FTW ! hell yeah !


----------



## cubin' (Dec 26, 2007)

HRmmz well I thought I was just getting some cutlery but I ended up getting metroid prime 3 also! awesome! 


Some of you guys are really lucky/spoiled :\


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2007)

There are some great presents in this thread ... yes, I read all 7 pages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:
- Super Mario Galaxy,
- 4GB Memory Stick Pro Duo,
- Bud Spencer & Terence Hill 20 DVD Box,
- a new Towel (stripes FTW),
- a new scarf (my gf's sister knitted it),
- 4 retro look coffee cups,
- 50 EUR,
- some sweets,
- and a beautiful picture painted by my 3 year old niece.

I had some nice christmas presents for everyone too, at least nobody complained and looked really happy.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 26, 2007)

My relatives normally don't have a clue what to get me but I wrote a list this year:
- a small photo album, sketchbooks, pencils, 
- some craft kits
- 2 DVD's
- a USB 2.0 cardbus (upgrade time!)
- a small shoulder bag and bath stuff
- enough money to pick up a couple of cheap DS games in the January sales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and a mouse that's registering single clicks as double clicks again. Okay I've had it for years so that technically isn't a present but given the timing I think it counts


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 28, 2007)

I got a lot more than I expected this year, but I'm not complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

-Wii/GC-
-Wii Blaster
-Second Nunchuk 
-Resident Evils 2, 3, Code Veonica X, and The Umbrella Chronicles
-Trauma Center: New Blood
-Red Steel
-Super Mario Galaxy

-PC-
-Call of Duty 4
-FEAR
-A fair few Verbatim DVD-Rs

-About $150

And last but not least, a B3 bomber jacket that looks like Leon Kennedy's


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 28, 2007)

the R4DS! i wanted it so i didnt have to get an ipod. (i hate iworld)
my brother did get one. he cant get it to work


----------



## amptor (Dec 28, 2007)

I got about a grand and some accessories for a DS lite but I don't own a DS lite.  Some books, usual mini rc car, uhhh... that's about it.  Pretty much have to buy stuff for myself as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's sales starting after new year's where I want to go.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 29, 2007)

Canon PowerShot SD850 IS Digital ELPH camera
1 GB PNY SD card
Season 3 House
Kodak photo paper
Underwear XD


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

I got some other stuff, but I got a Wii really.


----------



## Mars (Dec 29, 2007)

-Creative Zen 8GB
-Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector
-3 PS2 Games (Bully, NBA 2K8, and Pro Evo 2007)
-About $100


----------



## Cermage (Dec 29, 2007)

some of you guys get like christmas 3x over compared to what i got +_=" 

Shirts 
$150 AUD
Ties 
Shoes & sandals 
New mouse.


----------



## Gangsta_L (Dec 29, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and a very nice watch from Casio!


----------



## Caoimhin (Dec 29, 2007)

I got... a laptop! I'm so happy right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And also 150 zloty from my grandparents (which is about 60$).


----------

